# Barista Express Pro shower screen



## Mark H (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I just bought a Barista pro 3 days ago. I'm enjoying finding my way around it. I'm some way away from getting where I want to be with my skills.....but loving the journey. Of course whilst learning I spend a lot of time on YouTube. I see that with the barista Express there is a hex/Alan key to remove the shower screen. This did not come with my machine. Do I need to buy one to remove the screen on the barista Pro? Is it the same as the express? Does anybody know the size to buy? Seems odd that the express ships with it but the pro does not.

Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought a Barista pro 3 days ago. I'm enjoying finding my way around it. I'm some way away from getting where I want to be with my skills.....but loving the journey. Of course whilst learning I spend a lot of time on YouTube. I see that with the barista Express there is a hex/Alan key to remove the shower screen. This did not come with my machine. Do I need to buy one to remove the screen on the barista Pro? Is it the same as the express? Does anybody know the size to buy? Seems odd that the express ships with it but the pro does not.
> 
> Thanks


 It's a flat head screwdriver bolt on the barista pro isn't it? mine is


----------



## Mark H (Jun 7, 2020)

Ahh, ok thanks. That's good to know.


----------

